# busco plano de caja



## diego herrera (Feb 6, 2012)

hola estoy buscando las medidas de caja para medios de 2 parlantes de 12" exponencial con 1 dryber, lo nesecito para poner arriba de las cajas kf 850 de graves, es para hacer sonido en vivo al aire libre. si halguien me puede ayudar muchas gracias, diego de bs as,


----------



## fabio1 (Feb 6, 2012)

fijate si ter sierve esta caja.La enconter buscando en internet


----------



## diego herrera (Feb 8, 2012)

hola gracias por tus datos, pero ando buscando doble de 12 con dryber pero la caja tiene que ser exponencial, la busco asi por que al ser exponencial para mi gusto tiene mayor alcance con respecto a los medios y agudos, yo lo vi a ese modelo pero no se el nombre como para buscarlo, si encuentro una foto la subo, gracias igual!!!!!


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 11, 2012)

diego herrera dijo:


> hola gracias por tus datos, pero ando buscando doble de 12 con dryber pero la caja tiene que ser exponencial, la busco asi por que al ser exponencial para mi gusto tiene mayor alcance con respecto a los medios y agudos, yo lo vi a ese modelo pero no se el nombre como para buscarlo, si encuentro una foto la subo, gracias igual!!!!!



visita la pagina www.speakerplans.com hay esta el mt122


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 12, 2012)

puedes utilizar un modelo ampliamente utilizado de BOSE que son las acousticmass, estas cajas utilizan el principio de refexion del sonido para maximizar los bajos y tienen una amplia respuesta en todo el rango dinamico de bajas frecuencias y exteriormente se ve muy similar a lo que estas buscando.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 12, 2012)

Compañero mira aqui o sube una foto de como es el modelo para saber que buscas exactamente.
http://www.geocities.jp/arai401204/Horn/A190E/A190E.html

Saludos.


----------

